# effects of alcohol on your IBS



## HelenaKate (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello everyone, I've just joined this forum after having IBS for the last 7 years; I really wish I'd discovered it sooner, it's so informative (and reassuring!) reading all your discussions!







I have IBS predominantly D, which used to solely be caused by panic attacks I was suffering from a phobia of vomiting, but after a year or so became independent of the anxiety attacks, probably because of all the stress I had put my system through. I also suffer from a lot of pain if I change my routine, a strong reaction to sorbitol, and nausea (which is unfortunate due to my phobia, which only makes me feel worse!)I was wondering how you all cope with alcohol? do you avoid it completely, or are there certain things you tolerate better? I have recently been finding that whatever I drink, I wake up and have to go with great urgency, which I know is normal for most, even IBS free people! However, I feel nauseous for the rest of the day, and have several attacks during it, which make me feel light headed and shaken. I am never actually sick, and I certainly don't drink remotely excessively as I am so frightened of making myself ill, but this has started happening after a glass or two of wine, and I was just wondering how common this was?


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

For me a sip of alcohol will make me indefinitely ill. I avoid it like the plague!


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah, I avoid it too. It will make me have many more bowel movements so i just stay away. I have never tried wine all I know is hard liquor is a no no.


----------



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I personally dont like the taste of many alcoholic drinks so I'm quite limited to what I drink on a night out, but in terms of my IBS-D I also avoid alcohol, as the next day I would have chronic D and in my opinion, an hour or two of a good time is not worth the side effects the next day!


----------



## AbbyDabbyDoo (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm usually C based, when I'm not too bad I find alcohol has a welcoming laxative effect (nothing to severe) but when I'm really bad it won't do that & the pain is immense (probably due to all the alcohol still in my guts!)Lately I've bene suffering with D & I found out the hard way that alcohol causes some embarrassing leakage. I hope to god this doesn't last!


----------



## sikasika (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi.. I live in uk and drink Guinness which is a dark stout and find this helps my diaorrhea as it contains iron, I also drink wine, port and cider with no effects. I do leave all lagers alone find these make symptoms worse.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a glass of white wine with my dinner every night and my symptoms are no different either way.Of course we are all different.....If I have more than 2 alcoholic drinks in an evening then I can expect to spend the next day on the john.Thai


----------



## salbur (Oct 29, 2007)

i have ibsd and can't have a drink any more







just one sip can have an instant effect. it's a shame asi do miss a nice g&t on a hot summers night (not that we seem to have any hot summers nights any more).


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Alcohol doens't make my IBSD any worse, it actually helps it a bit. But if I drink too much then the next day I can have D, but that can also happen to non IBS people. IF I have just a few drinks then it seems to calm my gut down and I feel fine.


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

The 'falling-down juice' doesn't have much effect on me (not that I've noticed anyhow), but my alcohol comsumption is in moderation - like everything. I keep to no more than 3 units per night at the most. Baz


----------



## IPPO (Jul 26, 2009)

It does not get me too bad either, like you were saying too much can effect anyone.


----------



## dkknight593 (Aug 16, 2009)

It probably has to do with alcohol intolerance and the liver. Having chronic IBS with diarrhea tend to lower your tolerance even further.I never liked alcohol though even before my IBS. There is a fine line with a little to do good and too much. The hangover and other effect the day after didn't appeal to me either.


----------

